# New StrikeMaster Synthetic Lazer Hand Auger



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes you are correct. The Nils is more offset than the one in the video. 

I also agree that the auger shown, is not very impressive if the ice in the video is 3" thick.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

I was inpressed, just being on the ice with 3 inches on 11/30/2111
I cant wait!


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

Still Wait'n said:


> Yes you are correct. The Nils is more offset than the one in the video.
> 
> I also agree that the auger shown, is not very impressive if the ice in the video is 3" thick.


I think the one in the video is the regular handle. His left hand doesnt move at all. I haven't found a picture of the offset handle anywhere, not even the strikemaster website.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

pilgs said:


> I think the one in the video is the regular handle. His left hand doesnt move at all. I haven't found a picture of the offset handle anywhere, not even the strikemaster website.


The one in the video is a regular handle.


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

I was told you can get the off-set handle by calling Strike-Master.
I think they are around $25.00 + shipping. Don't quote me on that...it was being talked about on another site.
-Gary


----------

